# Gaggia Classic Problem



## barry1988 (Aug 20, 2016)

Hi All,

I have a Gaggia Classic, about two years old.

Just recently it stopped delivering through the Brewing group. The machine switches on and makes the normal pumping sounds but nothing is coming through. When I open up the steam valve it pumps water / steam through the Steam wand ok. (main pump is working ok)

I removed and cleaned the shower head, I even removed the assembly that the shower head is screwed to (two Allen key nuts) and cleaned the two small channels in the head.

Still the same problem.

Is there any components inside that may have failed that would result in the issue I'm explaining? Is it a solenoid that is not switching over?

I have no problem replacing the parts myself as I have a technical qualification and have no problem getting hands on.

The problem is knowing what components have failed!

I dont think its lime scale as we have a council water supply and rarely get limescale even in our kettle.

All help appreciated!

Thank you.

Barry


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

It will be blocked solenoid. I have instructions on wiki page that talk you through. If you can't find, go through link on my website.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

As Mark said, it's probably not broken or needing a replacement part.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?3334-How-to-check-if-the-solenoid-is-blocked

The solenoid valve has a very small hole that gets blocked easily with scale. The valve is the black cube, bolted to the rear of the boiler. To get access it is usually easier to remove the entire boiler assembly.

The most important thing is to open the entire valve, clean everything internally and no matter how clean it looks, actually descale it! Often using a pin to poke into all the holes will dislodge scale you didn't even know was there. Dropping the base in to a descaling solution like citric acid sometimes leaves an air bubble over the important holes so the process isn't effective. Ensure you get good descaler penetration.


----------



## ewoudNL (Jan 15, 2017)

- no proper shower from filter group -

Dear all,

I have the feeling my Gaggia Classic lacks a proper shower from the showerscreen. Please watch the demonstration by clicking this link to my video:






Any tips, tricks, ideas that might help fix this problem?

Advice is greatly appreciated.

Best regards,

Ewoud


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Do you take the shower screen off regularly to clean? Descale?


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

....and if you do (or if haven't but are now going to) take off and have a look at the dispersion plate (the bit that the shower head screw goes into. That should have small passages from the boiler side through to the screen side, allowing the shower screen to receive water in more than one place. If the plate passages are blocked or if part of the plate is full of residue, you'll never get a decent shower.

To get the plate off you may want to remove the portafilter seal, so be prepared to replace it if you aren't confident in getting it out and back in without damage.


----------



## ewoudNL (Jan 15, 2017)

@GCGlasgow @AndyDClements

Thank you for the quick response. I took the whole filter group apart - it was pretty dirty - cleaned and resembled it. I also took the celenoid valve apart and descaled it. And last but not least, I descaled the whole machine. It helped a lot because, some parts were completely clogged, but it didn't solve the shower issue. The passages in the screen look all open to me. Also the portafilter seal (I guess you mean the rubber ring) is intact.

I was wandering, might it be help to reduce the brew pressure?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

have you tried adjusting the tightness of the shower screen screw - this made a difference for me - I would also recommend doing the 9bar opv adjustment - but try adjusting the screw first.

PS there are different spec shower screens fitted on the classic, some are mesh some are not. the one in the video you found is the more solid later type (non mesh) - if yours is the mesh type that may explain it - ive got both types on different machines and for me it made no difference to the coffee.

PPS the Krups grinder cant grind fine enough for espresso - ive tried it


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

ewoudNL.

Because of the grinder you have not grinding fine enough the only option open to you is to up the dose. By putting more grams of coffee in the pf you should be able to slow the pour down. You will need to experiment to find the right weight for your basket to acheive this scales will help.

Also, losen the shower screen screw might help the flow pattern,, also is your machine level? Looks like it needs something under the feet on the right hand side.

This is how mine looks for a short while after a full descale and clean. After a few days it doesnt look so good,,so dont worry chasing an ideal pattern


----------



## ewoudNL (Jan 15, 2017)

@jimbojohn55 @Jumbo Ratty

Thank you for the adequate feedback. I'm going to try optimising the flow pattern by what you suggested. I'll come back later with the result.

Best regards,

Ewoud


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

ewoudNL said:


> @jimbojohn55 @Jumbo Ratty
> 
> Thank you for the adequate feedback. I'm going to try optimising the flow pattern by what you suggested. I'll come back later with the result.
> 
> ...


Your welcome, im glad to be adequate, thats what my wife calls me ?


----------

